# Rabbit recipes



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Killed a cotton tail today and figured its time to give it a try. Unfortunately I only had a .257 roberts with me so there was nothing left of the rabbit other than the back legs. Who has an easy recipe for a couple small strips of rabbit meat?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Killed a cotton tail today and figured its time to give it a try. Unfortunately I only had a .257 roberts with me so there was nothing left of the rabbit other than the back legs. Who has an easy recipe for a couple small strips of rabbit meat?


Just about 2 weeks late, aren'tcha?



> Cottontail rabbit (desert and mountain)
> • Season dates: Sept. 1, 2011-Feb. 29, 2012 • Areas open: Statewide*
> • Bag limit: 10 Possession limit: 30


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!

I better move this to Recipes. No one goes there.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

**** thats my bad I could've swore it went well into the spring time. Thats pretty embarrassing considering that I wasnt even out looking for rabbits. Oh well I dont think I hurt the population by taking just one, LESSON LEARNED: dont be shooting critters until you know the regulations. :O•-:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Probably tastes better without a side dish of crow. :lol:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Having come from Kansas where the cottontails can be hunted year round, I was astonished when I first discovered there was an actual season on them out here.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Narient said:


> Having come from Kansas where the cottontails can be hunted year round, I was astonished when I first discovered there was an actual season on them out here.


Haha my point exactly.


----------

